

Can a Public School Teacher Live in San Francisco? - burritofanatic
http://www.williamha.com/can-a-public-school-teacher-live-in-san-francisco/

======
gjolund
I think it is really sad that someone like me, with just on the job training
and no degree, can pull in three times a teachers salary because I know some
javascript.

My job isn't hard, it is technical. Anyone willing to invest the time to learn
the technicalities can do it.

Working a 9-5 for poverty wages, while trying to give a shit about someone
else's kids and their education, that is hard.

Meanwhile if I want to go teach my skills and pass on my knowledge I need to
go back to school, get a bachelors, and then get a masters, and then learn to
live on 1/3 of the income.

I predict SF of the future will be filled with trash, crumbling roads, and
gangs of uneducated children because everyone is building apps to help collect
trash, crowdfund roads, and navigate around gangs of uneducated children.

------
zer00eyz
We underpay the crap out of teachers in the US, this would be dismal article
if the title said NYC as well.

That having been said, SF did it to itself. In an attempt to preserve the
things that folks thought made up SF culture, they stopped building housing.
They have pushed out artists, immigrants and the working class, with a set of
backwards housing policies that benefit only those who already own.

------
melling
According to Wikipedia, San Francisco has less than 1,000,000 people. They
must be doing something wrong.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/San_Francisco](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/San_Francisco)

~~~
pm24601
You do realize just how tiny SF really is, don't you? It is only ~49 square
miles. Take out land that is parks, schools, public services, roads, parking
lots, retail, offices, not suitable for building, etc. - doesn't leave lots of
land available for housing.

